# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  يا غريب ...

## احساس المطر

يا غريب ...
لاتصدقني حين أقول لك
انني نسيتك ...
وان صدرك لم يعد وكري
وان عينيك لم تعدا أفقي
وان غضبك لم يعد مقصلتي ...
فقلبي مايزال كرة ذهبية 
تتدحرج على سلالم مزاجك
وساحات الصحو والمطر في أيامك ...
.............
ولا تصدقني
حين أقول لك : انتهينا ..
وأرمي في وجهك
كنوزي التي خزنتها كبخيل :
رسائلك وموسيقاك
وعقدا من الياسمين الجاف
وقارورة عطر فارغة
وشمعة نصف منتهية ..
لأنني بعد أن تمضي
ألملمها عن الأرض بشفتي
وأغسلها بنبيذ أساي ..
وأستحيل قصبة مثقوبة ..
تصفر فيها رياح الندم ..
................
مع كل فجر 
أعد نفسي للفراق
كعروس تزف إلى حبيبها المرصود لها ...
وبأحزاني أطعن وجه النهار
وأعد نفسي للفراق
وأقول لك انتهينا ...
لكن حقل الجمر في وادي حبنا
مايزال يغلي تحت الرماد ...
وشوقي اليك
ما يزال مثل طيور البحيرات
يهب نحو ضفافك
...............
قبلك ! كثيرون .. ولا أحد
بعدك ؟ انت !..
قبلك كنت امرأة تتثاءب
بينما يقبلها رجل ...
وتتابع برامج التلفزيون
بينما يحتضنها ...
قبلك كنت أحتضر ضجرا
مثل نقطة داخل دائرة !..
معك استحال جسدي
من صحراء قاحلة إلى عنقود من ضوء ...
وصار قلبي غزالا
وصارت أصابعي خمس فراشات ..
معك وحدك انصهرت رقصت تناثرت
استحلت جنية أسطورية عارية
تركب حصانا عربيا أصيلا 
يعدو بها إلى فجر الفرح ..
مخلفا مقبرة الماضي خلفه ..
..................
معك عرفت سكاكين الانتظار
والهاتف الذي يجيء ولا يجيء
( الهاتف الذي ينشر الحب في المدينة كالزكام ) ..
معك عرفت أغاني
جنيات الشك والخوف من الزمن
وكنت قبلك لامبالية كطاحونة هواء
وشاردة كسمكة ..
معك عرفت أن الأرض مسطحة
لأنها ممدودة على طول جسدك وسريرك
وتنتهي عند أصابع قدميك
معك عرفت أن الأرض لا تدور ..
وإنما تتكوم أمامي كقط وديع لاهث ...
وحينما تبتسم تستحيل الأرض حلما شفافا وتعوم
كالزورق فوق بحيرات قوس قزح ...
معك عرفت كيف تستطيع الموسيقى
أن تكون حفارة
تفجر كل لوعة القلب المرهق ..
معك صار جلدي القلق ووسادتي الوساوس ...
................
من سقف الصمت 
يتدلى صوتك العاتب كالمصباح الشرس ..
آه لا تعتب يا غريب ..
ليس صحيحا أنني تسيتك ..
لكنني كرهت أن أغسل فراقنا المختوم
بالدمع وبقايا الكحل
وألفه بكفن كلمات الوداع التقليدية
لذا أشعلت فيه نيران الكبرياء
ورميت برماده في البحر
حفنة من الصمت واللامبالاة ...
وها هو حبي ينهض من رماده
ليحبك من جديد ...
...............
كيف تصدقني يا غريب
حين أقول لك انني نسيت ؟..
وانني صرت استعرض أيامنا الماضية 
بحياد عالم آثار أمام رف في المتحف ؟..
كل تلك اللحظات المضيئة كالشموع
هل يمكن أن تنطفئ إذا حاصرتها رياح الحزن ؟
كل تلك الأيام الجميلة
مثل سرب من الأحصنة البرية 
انطلقت إلى الأبد في حقول ذكرياتنا ..
وستظل تركض
تركض داخل عيوننا
وتمنع ذاكرتنا من النوم عما كان ...
..................
كيف تجرؤ على أن تصدقني
حين أقول لك
أن شرنقة النسيان
نبتت حول تلك اللؤلؤة الوحشية السوداء
التي كان اسمها حبنا ؟..
هل نسيت ارتجافي بين يديك
مثل عصفور لم يتعلم الطيران بعد ؟..
وساعات الهمس ؟..
ومسحوق الجنون
وسحابات انين المتعة ؟..
كيف تنسى ؟
وكيف تجرؤ على أن تصدقني
حين أقول لك أنني نسيت ؟
وكيف كيف أغفر لك
أنك صدقتني
حين قلت لك أنني نسيت ؟...

----------

